# Cheese in the Outers with the Amazin Smoker



## andydoc (Jul 9, 2011)

1st post...but been lurking for awhile.  my 1st attempt at cheese in my old Outers smoker and Amazin smoker turned out too hot (was in the sun and didn't pay enough attention).  Anyway, lesson learned, and here is my 1st "real" attempt.  The cheese is 1/2 done in the smoker, and so far so good.

Just wanted to thank everyone for the excellent forum, instructions, and superiour support for a newbie...

Take'er Eazy

AndyDoc


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks like its gonna be a smoke cheese success.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 9, 2011)

Cheese looks good so far.

Couple things:

Heat rises, so your your cheese directly above AMNS can melt.  Install a small pup tent over the AMNS of move cheese away fro direct heat

Use a frozen jug of water to help keep temps down

I use a set of cooling racks fro Walmart.  Cost me $9

Vac seal and let it rest for 10 days or so.  It will mellow with age.

Todd


----------



## venture (Jul 9, 2011)

I am with Todd on the tent.  I use my 22.5 Weber kettle for cold smoking.  Plenty of air flow with the bottom vents open and the top vent closed 1/2 to 2/3 of the way.  A loose tent of foil has never caused a problem for me with the AMNS.  It is truly a great little gadget.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

The frozen water jug or bowl full of ice works well too.


----------

